# Saginaw Bay duck guides



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys I'm looking for recommendations for a guided layout or field hunt. My dad and brothers are trying to get a hunt together. We haven't hunted together in over 10 years. I only know of fish pointed lodge. Thanks for the help.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I believe Mike McMann outdoors guides out on Saginaw bay from a pontoon blind...check with him on the forums....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Yup, Mike Mc. does guide Saginaw bay. Talked with them at the BC show. Seemed like decent guys. I have a flyer here on my desk. Heard good stuff about fish pt lodge. Nice lodge and good people from what I hear.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

pretty much suggest the same as the 2 listed above. imagine if you tell mike you want a field hunt he'll get you on one those when the timing is good.


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

I have been out with Gary from Dafoe Island Charters a few times. The first years were great but after last year I won't go back. Went with Fish point lodge once and they did a good job although the ducks didn't cooperate. I have also heard McMann is good, but haven't been myself.


----------



## 2001rotax800 (Jul 30, 2004)

I know Doug from Fish Point Lodge is a great guy and a great place to stay!!! Cant go wrong there, and alot of history there!!!


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Have a name of a guide at home, they do the saginaw bay. The guys work for DU and help do the bird counts and know when the birds are going to be and where. I have a hunt with them this year, thats all I know. Will post the name when I get home.


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

Fish Point Lodge
www.fishpointlodge.com

McMann Outdoors
www.mcmannoutdoors.com


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quacker Wackers. Can not find a web site. you can face book him
Pete Wycoff
phone# 517-719-7183

Never hunted with them but will be this year. good luck


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

If you want the whole experience...historical place to stay, usually great company, great hospitality and service, then I would recommend Fish Point Lodge. Been there quite a few times, and the Demings do a really nice job of all of that. But it's still hunting...the birds need to cooperate. So don't expect limits every time.

I've also heard that McMann does a good job, but as far as I know it's the hunt only...no lodging, etc. Check out his website or PM him...he's on here.

Interesting to hear that Pete Wycoff is guiding now. I know Pete from his days back at MSU. He headed up the first MSU chapter of DU when I was the E. Lansing chairman years ago. Also know his uncle Steve well...a huge DU guy for many years, and a heck of a hunter in his own right.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

just ducky said:


> Interesting to hear that Pete Wycoff is guiding now. I know Pete from his days back at MSU. He headed up the first MSU chapter of DU when I was the E. Lansing chairman years ago. Also know his uncle Steve well...a huge DU guy for many years, and a heck of a hunter in his own right.


I think he is now working out of the AnnArbor DU office. Seems like a very good guy... Dedicated to the ducks for sure!! I know he has a 2 person layout boat.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

just ducky said:


> If you want the whole experience...historical place to stay, usually great company, great hospitality and service, then I would recommend Fish Point Lodge. Been there quite a few times, and the Demings do a really nice job of all of that. But it's still hunting...the birds need to cooperate. So don't expect limits every time.
> 
> I've also heard that McMann does a good job, but as far as I know it's the hunt only...no lodging, etc. Check out his website or PM him...he's on here.
> 
> Interesting to hear that Pete Wycoff is guiding now. I know Pete from his days back at MSU. He headed up the first MSU chapter of DU when I was the E. Lansing chairman years ago. Also know his uncle Steve well...a huge DU guy for many years, and a heck of a hunter in his own right.


Steve is a peach of a guy and a heck of a marsh master as well. I sat under him my first two years on CWAC.

*To help answer your question;* You could check out *Jeff Godie from Michigan experiances* I believe thats the name of his business. He's a great guy and should be fun to hunt with too. Google it and give him a call. He used to work with *Doug and Chris from FP lodge*, Mcmann did as well. 

*Gary from Defoe island charters *is a good guy too. I've known him for close to 20 years. He has lodgeing available if you need it I believe. 

Smoke


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

AR34 said:


> I think he is now working out of the AnnArbor DU office. Seems like a very good guy... Dedicated to the ducks for sure!! I know he has a 2 person layout boat.


Yes he is...I knew that part. Just didn't know he found time to be guiding now. If anyone has a chance to meet Pete, ask him about his "experience" with Chuck Nelson in Nodak in the canoe a few years ago. Will make your hair stand on end :yikes:


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. We have lodging. Just need the boat, since I will be coming from Florida. We all lived in Bay City years ago and are very familiar with the area. We are trying for 19October. I know the cans and reds will be on the east side then. But the bills on the west will be hard to not go after.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

